# Macbook Pro OS X10.7.2 with Active Directory?



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello,
I'm new to the Macbook Pro with OS X 10.7.2. I've done a few searches but can't seem to pinpoint a resolution for what I'm experiencing. I joined my Macbook Pro to my windows domain. I've run a couple of terminal command and things seem to be working. On my windows domain controller I have the users home folder pointing to drive letter Z: with the path setup as their share which is \\servername\username. I've also tried \\FQDN\username. The issue I am having is that when the user signs on it doesn't map to that exact share. I keep getting a popup telling me (Select the volumes you want to mount on "server") and I have to keep selecting the users directory. After selecting the users folder it connects fine. Is there an automated way to do this on my Active Directory server? I've also posted this in a Mac forum but haven't heard from anyone. Any help would be greatly appreicated.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## mgolder (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello Tony,
I have the EXACT same setup and problem as you, let me know if you hear any answer or workaround and I'll do the same 
Martin


----------



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello Martin,
I could never actually get it to auto mount from the users AD account on my windows domain. What I did on the Mac was "unbind" it and remove the domain computer account. On the users account I removed anything related to a logon script or home directory. I then followed different pieces of advice from a bunch of threads.

On the Mac I disabled IPV6 by using this command
http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20110805100012401

A bunch of forums say there is an issue with the share depth. Either way I still couldn't get it to work. If you can figure that out and post back that would help me.
http://www.macwindows.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=20

Look through this thread specifically the post by "dmillbank"
http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-1188443.html

So what I ended up doing after connecting to my domain is under the user that would be logging in. I automounted the shared drive under "Login Items". I clicked the + and added the shared network folder. Under Finder preferences I checked off pretty much everything under "Show these items on the Desktop" especially "Connnected Server".

Good luck! Please let me know if you ever get it to mount using the home folder on your windows domain account.

Tony


----------

